# Finally! An action shot



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

After billions of attempts with my slow as molasses shutter I was lucky enough to get a couple action shots of Cooper that aren't completely fuzzy!
There was much rejoicing  
That's Lily, my "designer dog" a schnauchon I guess, lol, in the background on the second picture.

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, what a GREAT shot, Beverly!!!!!! Cooper looks like the portrait of a true Havanese; joyous, wild and free!! I love the pictures and it's great to see his 'sibling' in the background - who doesn't seem as impressed as we are about the shots.   

It takes forever sometimes to get a 'perfect' shot, but these are worth the wait, I'm sure.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with marj. This is a wonderful picture of cooper. lilly is quite the looker too.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Very very cute!
Great shot!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pics, Cooper is so cute.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's a great action shot! Yes! You finally did it! Cooper's lucky to have such a cute little sibling too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, that image is so clear that it looks like a pro took it. That's really neat!


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

Did you catch the "flash of paw" there?!? Great shot.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

AWESOME!! I so want to get one like that, but so far, no luck!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice clear shot!! That is so cute


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pic and such a cutie!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Good job. Your patience paid off.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great pics! They both look so cute.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Paige, what's the scoop on your new puppy??? Vicki


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Those pictures are just adorable!!!


----------

